# siamese X Albino weired results 10 pics included



## bar-code (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all,

New user and poster  so be nice!!!
Currently from down under and only have a few pet mice nothing to large, just mainly keep as pets.

A few weeks back i rescued a lovely siamese mouse from a local petshop! (the colour and point just stod out from the crowd) so i had to have her. 
picture attached background known. (I know petshops mice could carry anything, but she was too cute to be eaten)

I currently have an albino male background known who I decided to breed with the siamese, which results in 11 babies (6 ruby eyes and 5 with black eyes)

As you can see the litter was very unexpected, as i was expecting some himi, instead all turned out to be like a light brown / grey blue with some having ruby eyes like mum and the rest have black eyes but pretty much some colour over with dark shading towards the rumps.
They are only 3/half weeks old so no siamese points to be seen yet.

Could someone please tell me why there were no himi's in the litter and what sort of siamese do i actually have. Blue/seal point Normal etc.

Thanks


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I haven't worked with pointed mice yet but I think they will be siamese from the looks of them.
Just my thoughts


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah. They look like they'll be siamese. Maybe your PEW is covering siamese, or Himi.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome and your babies look like my siamese did before their points came in


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

They are really cute.


----------



## bar-code (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks all, yes i agree looks like my albino was hiding something.

I've also breed the current above male albino x to an albino doe, which currently had 8 babies all white with pink eyes.
Hopefully in the near future i can pair up some of these siamese with the pure albino babies to finally give me this himi i'm after lol.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

very sweet little mice!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Albino mice always hide a colour whether they are pure bred or not =o)

W xx


----------



## bar-code (Sep 4, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Albino mice always hide a colour whether they are pure bred or not =o)
> 
> W xx


Oh no!! Don't tell me that 

I always thought that
Albino carrier x Albino carrier = 25% chance for pure Albino.

Having said this, i reckon i would not be able to tell the difference between a true albino and the so called fake


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Albino is not a 'colour'... it just covers the colours genes up so to speak.

Its always a good idea what colour is underneath the albino. The PEW's I have are champagne bred, so I know, that even though they are white mice, the are genetically champagne underneath there.

W xx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Does the mother have black eyes? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The mom looks like she has ruby eyes on my computer.


----------



## bar-code (Sep 4, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> The mom looks like she has ruby eyes on my computer.


Yes the mother has Ruby eyes.

Just properly sexed the litter yesterday. Blaaaa 9 males and only 2 does Yukkk terrible numbers here. (Males have good homes to go to anyway)
The two does turned out to be ruby eyed as well so thats one good thing .

As for the albino gene, I know both my current albino parents are albinos but their parents are unknown, so does this mean all there offspring as they are now (8 babies) all are white with red eyes. Meaning they would be more pure than there parents as the babies are carring albino from mum and dad (where as mum and dad could be only carrying the one albino gene from their parents).

I hope this was not too confusing 

Thanks


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Sooo jelous! would love a siamese mouse!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Taegan said:


> Sooo jelous! would love a siamese mouse!


despite being the most prolific poster ever in the space of 24 hrs you have not posted in the introductions.It is a forum rule that first posts must be in introduction.Please post in here before making comments anywhere else.Further posts will be removed if forum rules are not followed.Thank you.

apologies for butting in on the thread.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Taegan said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo jelous! would love a siamese mouse!
> ...


Cheer


----------



## bar-code (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all again,

Just an update on these siamese babies 5 weeks old now and half are really showing LONG fur is this molting or what, while the other half are still short fur but darker points are starting to show only on the shorter hair ones, I'll post pictures when i get home.

Does this mean i have long haired siamese and short hair?

Thanks


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

About your pew buck and Siamese doe pairing: not all pew's are albino. I had the same sort of surprises last year, pairing a pew buck to a Siamese doe expecting Himilayans only. Instead I had a litter of Colorpoint Beige and Himi. Turns out I had mice with a ce and p (pink eye gene) linkage, so my pew buck was not an albino but a pink eye Bone (ce^c - p^p). So my guess is that your buck is pink eye Colorpoint Beige (ch^ce - p^p)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

S'true, though; always something in the background so you never know. Breeding albinos is like a box of chocolate...

(I appear to have chocolate on the brain tonight)


----------

